# Brother 965i



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like to have contact with other Brother 965i owners. I am trying to learn this machine and it has its challenges. Thanks to Betty Moyers, this week I learned how to attach my G-Carriage, plug it in and make it run. That was so thrilling!
Now I need to find a moss or seed stitch in the electronics to use. I am having a hard time finding it and worried that I will have to program it!!!


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I checked out Daisy Knits at

http://www.daisyknits.com

and under FREE PATTERNS for machine knitters I found a pattern for a dishcloth that called for A MOSS STITCH !!
It is number 256 for Brother 965i and I was thrilled because that is one stitch I wanted to incorporate into a sweater.

Have any of you visited this website? I found it on one of the other topics about camasoles and I think it has TONS of tips for several different types of machines and specifically for the 965i


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

JackieOlson said:


> I checked out Daisy Knits at
> 
> http://www.daisyknits.com
> 
> ...


I love daisy knits. I use their comp chart, and they have parts and accessories reasonably priced.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I am so happy to see you using this machine...I have the 965 (no i ) and really enjoying using it. It has "set" aside for so long now (I have bad back problems) but I made some wonderful things, including a pleated skirt, pants, lace jackets, etc... .even had several published in MKA...I would be happpy to help you if I could; but it has been a long time since I used mine. That G-carriage is wonderful! Please PM if I can be of help.


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

funthread, it sounds as if you did wonderful work on your machine.
Last night I was studying tuck pattern programming from the stored stitch patterns. It did not go well as I lost my G-Carriage swatch that I was going to use for practice by forgetting to thread the yarn! I know -- dah!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

do you have the book of built-in designs? there are some nifty ones in there...


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I have lost my built in pattern books that came with the machine -- too many moves, too many boxes -- I did buy Stitch World downloads on line, but have not printed them out. When you look at them on my knitting room laptop, the ones on light yarn do not show up well enough to judge them. As soon as I get time, I should just print them out.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

one of the cutest little tops that I made was a g-carriage sampler, using a different design in 2 1/2 in squares, on the whole thing...I gave it to my daughter who got lots of compliments on it. It was also in the MKA magazine.


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

How did you make the 2.5x2.5 squares? 
Did you program it across to different ones?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

yes, it was a lot of work, but of course, I enjoyed doing it...guess I need to post a picture of it...it was neat!


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

A picture would be great! How many different sets did you program, and any suggestions for a novice?


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have Designaknit and a cable, you can make the whole design on the computer and then download it into the knitting machine. I have made several baby blankets with the garter carriage - but have given them all away so don't have any pictures. Need to get one going as my little preemie granddaughter might get to come home next week. She is a month old today and is over 5 lbs now. 
Julie


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

first, congrats on the new baby, I love babies, but it's been a LONG time since we had any around...three grown grandkids, and one is just now getting married (sept) and he is 28..
I used the designaknit program for a while, then just did my own; however, I did use the patterns in the book. I have even used some of them for hand knitting...it's a great resource.
I am at a point now that I don't think I can ever use my machines again, and would love to sell two of them, but the prices that these ladies want to pay are just not worth the time to even try to sell them...I will keep my Studio 860, as it's the easiest to use...and at some point, will try to sell the 965 Brother, and the Brother/KnitKing bulky.
I will try to get out my pictures, and post a few. Keep up your good efforts!


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

How come you don't think you will use your machines again? I have a hard time finding the time to use them, but don't think I could ever give them up. You sound like me, I have quite a few machines, the 840,860 and 890, Passap E-6000 that I haven't used for a long time because when I got the Brother 965 I found it was much easier to use, even though I have the motor on the E-6000. Also have a Brother bulky and a Studio 700 with a motor. Those are just the ones that are set up. Have been collecting for many years so when I retire I have something to do! Right now I do more hand knitting. Did you see the new section for Machine Knitting?


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I would die for an E=6000 but I have no room for it in my small knitting room. My machines are like my children -- won't sell em and want them around.
I am having trouble programming my 965i. I must be pushing the buttons wrong. My G Carriage has one set of instructions and the Instruction book for the 965 has another. When I do the GC steps, I can't get the step button to work. When I do the 965 manual, I get stockinette instead of #256 (the lit up "1" does not flash at all). What error am I making?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

mine is health related ( bad back) ===hate to give it up, but it is not by choice!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

sorry, I made a mistake; it wasn't squares, it was stripes..(I posted a picture of it)


----------

